# E&M coding



## poyersaug (Apr 3, 2009)

I work for a breast surgeon and we had a patient that is Medicare primary, and she was positive after a biopsy.  Whe did not want to come in the office, so her daughter came in and had an office visit with our physician regarding th results of the biopsy.  The daughter is the power of attorney, is there any way to bill for this visit.


----------



## Mary McCoy (Apr 3, 2009)

*E&M*

If you read the description under code range 99212 though 99215 it states "Counseling and /or coordination of care with other providers or angencies are provided consistent with the nature of the problem(s) and the patient's and /or family's needs". So the portion including "or family's needs" should cover talking to the daughter.  Your provider should document the time he spent with the daughter and what they talked about.


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mary McCoy said:


> If you read the description under code range 99212 though 99215 it states "Counseling and /or coordination of care with other providers or angencies are provided consistent with the nature of the problem(s) and the patient's and /or family's needs". So the portion including "or family's needs" should cover talking to the daughter.  Your provider should document the time he spent with the daughter and what they talked about.



I believe  there has to be a face to face with the patient in order to bill  99212-99215.


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 3, 2009)

i agree with Mary, if the daughter has the POA then she is the legal representave of the pt. There is (i hope) face to face time with the daughter. Time is the only way the doctor can bill(as long has is it well documented).  The dx we use is V65.19 which we usually have to appeal with notes since it is a V code on an E&M office visit. but we have gotten them paid.
good luck


----------



## MCCORMICKCA (Apr 8, 2009)

*mccormickca*

It says right in the book face to face with the patient and/or family.

Candace


----------

